
Intellect: The Universal Solvent - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/intellect-the-universal-solvent-updated/
======
cronjobber
"The smartest generation not only detests phoniness and insincerity, but are
masters at detecting it."

Does the hyperbolic flattery here get the smartest generation's insincerity
detectors blaring at top volume?

------
projectramo
"...sites like Reddit, 4chan, and HackerNews ... all converge in rejecting
partisanship, sentimentalism, and sensationalism in favor of nuance and
intellectualism – specifically, truth and understanding."

Aw, come on! I am the biggest fan of Hacker News, and even I don't go around
pretending these comments reject "partisanship, sentimentalism, and
sensationalism."

~~~
CaptSpify
I can't read the article because it's down, but I'm guessing it's fair to say
"..all converge in _trying to reject_ partisanship, sentimentalism, and
sensationalism..."

We can't get rid of our faults, but knowing we have faults and trying to
remove them is one of the big reasons I frequent here.

------
excalibur
The mention for HN is good. The characterization of Bill Maher as centrist is
questionable.

~~~
superobserver
Considering his vague fawning over HRC rather than Bernie, I think it is a
qualified statement. His atheism certainly doesn't make him a de facto left-
leaning liberal, at any rate.

